# Finally kribs have eggs



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

The two are alone in a 20 long i can just see the side of a rock cave covered with dozens of eggs. If i understand rite leave them until the egg sacks are gone or so?


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Also my p h is 8.1 will they be male or female or both?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

High ph= more males. 
Also, don't bother the eggs/tank, I have found when I look at the eggs with a flashlight they disappear the next day 

Just let them be until the parent become aggressive to the children (this may take several months). IMO the survival rate is increased when you keep the fry with the parents.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

I took male out before they hatched and mom is a great parent. She makes me nervous when she sucks in babies with shrimp and chews but she spits out the babies every time. Sometimes she sucks in 5 and swishes like shes cleaning them off ?? There is about 50 or 60 swimming around


----------

